# [SOLVED] a2enmod command

## Gooberpatrol66

Where can I get the a2enmod command? What package provides it, or what should I use instead that does the same thing?Last edited by Gooberpatrol66 on Tue Jun 26, 2018 3:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

a2enmod is a debian command.

In gentoo would seem that you should  enable use flag for module and then adding module at APACHE2_OPTS variabile in /etc/conf.d/apache2 (see example fro php in wiki).

----------

## Gooberpatrol66

Thanks

----------

